
Ask HN: Would you use a free proposal, invoicing and project management tool? - bavedave
We spent our time in lockdown building Workspace (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tapchief.com&#x2F;workspace), a full-stack toolkit for freelancers.<p>With Workspace freelancers can send invoices, oversee their projects, craft proposals and do everything they need to grow their business, for free.<p>Here’s a bit on why we built Workspace.<p>4 years ago we launched TapChief from our college dorm room, a marketplace for freelancers to discover and work on remote gigs. Over the course of 25,000 gigs and 2M$ earnings on TapChief, we noticed major challenges with the way freelancers worked with clients on projects.<p>We saw our users having to jump between 10 tools and ultimately rely on a good ole spreadsheet and email to make it all work together. Projects were all over the place, work was siloed and expensive to manage with these tools. And thus was born Workspace.<p>Workspace is in the works and we’re looking for early adopters to try it out and help us build something that freelancers around the world will love. Get early access here - (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tapchief.com&#x2F;workspace&#x2F;coming-soon)
======
bavedave
Adding a clickable link to check out Workspace
[https://www.tapchief.com/workspace](https://www.tapchief.com/workspace)

------
brudgers
It's an interesting idea. What is the business model?

~~~
bavedave
We make money when any Workspace user takes up a gig on the TapChief
Marketplace. So while Workspace in itself is completely free, we make money as
a percentage fee of the earnings of our users from a gig.

------
Madhuprasath
Nice tool very useful for now days.

------
ashutoshparmar
There are many project management tools out there..whats unique with this one?
It would be cool if i can directly send invoices to clients using your
product.

~~~
bavedave
Workspace is a project management tool that also gives you proposals and
invoices, completing the full-life cycle of a project, from pitching to a
client to getting paid. You can also create invoices directly from tasks on
Workspace. This way you're always invoicing on time and getting paid on time.

~~~
ashutoshparmar
Subscribed

------
harkishen
We were looking for something like this. I have subscribed. Kindly keep
updated via mails! Looking forward.

------
Shivamgera
Can remote worker use this to track and manage their tasks or it is just for
freelancers?

------
abhijithmannath
Just subscribed for early access! I am very excited to use it , please keep me
posted

------
mokshith
Looking forward to how this product compares to other project management
tools.

------
alishaf
Is it free forever or is it a freemium plan that you're talking about?

~~~
bavedave
Workspace is completely free to use. There's no time limit or usage limit
either.

~~~
kkkartasian
Awesome

------
kukhapprabu
Great tool, will start using as soon as it launches!

------
shajipaappan
This is amazing. When is Workspace rolling out?

~~~
bavedave
Glad you liked it! Workspace will be going live sometime mid-june.

~~~
shajipaappan
Nice. Looking forward to the launch.

------
Akhila11
Interesting

